

Braintree now accepts online applications for European merchants - muellerwolfram
https://apply.braintreegateway.com/signup/europe/

======
dcc1
Dont waste your time, I went thru the long and involved signup procedure
before sending passport copies for director, bank statements etc

Only to be told that my 6 year old business that has been in profit each and
every year and does a respectable 6 figure turnover is "too risky"

fuck that

~~~
arkitaip
What is the nature of your business?

~~~
dcc1
Web hosting

------
Geee
I'll just copy-paste their announcement from the email list, I couldn't find
any blog posts related to this:

European merchants who want to take advantage of Braintree to accept online
and mobile payments can now apply for an account online. The new streamlined
process means that in minutes, merchants can complete the online application,
and be on their way to accepting payments. Approval decisions usually follow a
week or two after we receive your application.

With Braintree, merchants in 40 different countries can accept payments in
more than 130 currencies, and settle in 13 currencies—including GBP, AUD, and
EUR. Apply now and enjoy the global benefits of accepting online and mobile
payments with Braintree—including our world-class support.

~~~
Father
> European merchants who want to take advantage of Braintree to accept online
> and mobile payments can now apply for an account online.

I feel this is a common misconception that accepting credit cards in Europe
equals having a good online payment option in Europe. It just means you've
half implemented a payment system in Europe since a lot of people here use
Debit cards [1]. Besides that there are also other common payments solution
like direct bank to bank online Giro systems for example iDeal in the
Netherlands or Giropay in Germany.

[1] <http://www.ecb.int/press/pr/date/2012/html/pr120910.en.html>

~~~
jd
In my experience this isn't true at all, at least if you target startups and
SMB. We have a task management product which is used by many lifehackers
around Europe, and we get requests about iDeal or Giropay only occasionally.
We also have an intranet/wiki product which is sold to businesses in the 5-200
people range and everybody pays with a Credit Card no problem (OK, a few
prefer wire transfer).

If you have a B2C company where you want to charge €10 or so then alternative
payment methods may become an issue. But if you sell SaaS subscriptions for
€50 or €200 a month a Credit Card is still the way to go, even in Europe.

------
Kiro
How is this new? We've been using Braintree for months.

~~~
cjg_
Earlier you could not sign up online.

